# Fluval CO2 88 - Pressurized CO2 Kit



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

Fluval CO2 88 - Pressurized CO2 Kit

No discussion of major plant nutrients is complete without the mention of carbon. In fact 40 to 50% of a plant's dry weight matter is composed of carbon. This key macro element is fortunately easily supplied with a CO2 system, such as the small pressurized convenient disposable systems by Fluval (CO2 20 g and CO2 88 g Kits). Carbon dioxide (CO2) is a major nutrient taken in by plants during periods of illumination. CO2 is usually neverpresent in aquariums at a level required by plants, it must be supplemented. The provision of CO2 is the single most important nutrient for aquatic plants that will both enable strong growth and outstanding condition.

The Fluval CO2 88 is designed for aquariums up to 40 gallons and includes all supplies necessary to safely add CO2.

Feature 
■ Regulator Valve
■ 88g Disposable CO2 Cartridge
■ Hose
■ In-Tank Micro Bubble CO2 Diffuser
■ External Bubble Counter
■ Hanger Bracket

detail:
http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=CO&PNAME=FL&PSIZE=KIT88G


----------

